# Incubators



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

I just got my first clutch, I am looking into reptile incubators. I have a few in mind, any thoughts?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Jimmyto111 said:


> I just got my first clutch, I am looking into reptile incubators. I have a few in mind, any thoughts?


First clutch of what now?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I use Hovabator-type styrofoam incubators with temp control by a Herpstat. Temperature control by anything less is unreliable, and any insulated box will do for the incubator itself.


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

7 orange banded Guyanas


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Muh babies


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I use Hovabator-type styrofoam incubators with temp control by a Herpstat. Temperature control by anything less is unreliable, and any insulated box will do for the incubator itself.


I should add that I don't incubate frog eggs or tads; I climate control the room they're in. I incubate various reptile eggs in these.


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

I dont have that option right now. I was thinking of buying a reptipro 6000 or a clone.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

What are your average household temperatures?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimmyto111 said:


> I dont have that option right now. I was thinking of buying a reptipro 6000 or a clone.


That unit gets over 30% one star reviews on Amazon. If there's anything worse than no incubator, it is an unreliable incubator.

The eggs only need to be in the same temp range as the adults, yes? (I'm speculating; I only breed frogs that raise their own kids.) How are they kept at temp?


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

I raise my tads and eggs at room temp. Have not had any issues.


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm trying to mitigate my night time temp drop to have faster tadpole development. 70 night, 78 day. Its -40celcius in winter and 40 Celsius in summer where I live. I get that this model can be unreliable. Thx guys


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone else used temperature to speed up development? 

Your room temperatures are fine. I wouldn't try to speed things up with temperature. There is a lot going on in the development of tadpoles and it all needs to go right.I would worry about tadpoles that don't morph properly or are undersized when they leave the water. Swings in night time temperature are also natural in their environment. Maybe somebody else has tried this, though.

Mark


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

We use 40 gal breeder tanks, tincs or thumbnails we raise them slightly different temps for best results. I didn't want any temp fluxuations. Water and an aquarium heater that's all.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember reading that longer development times resulted in larger, if not also healthier, froglets. I'm having a hard time finding the thread on it, and those threads I did find had dead links to pertinent articles.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Here's a related thread, though it isn't the one I was seeking. 

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/59875-sls-question.html


----------



## LouiesLair (Apr 2, 2019)

I personally am very new to the world of frog breeding, but just last night I was reading a decent article about reptile egg incubation. Specifically for crested geckos. And, it explained how higher temps can cause quicker incubation but in shortening the time in development the higher temp also causes the hatchlings to emerge less developed or even undeveloped. I couldn't find the article, but perhaps this relates. Also, does anyone know where the line is for darts? What is the temp perhaps that I would want to stay below in order to ensure proper development?


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input, very valuable information. Cheers


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Basically him just trying to figure out if constant temperature is better or not for egg development.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jimmyto111 said:


> Basically him just trying to figure out if constant temperature is better or not for egg development.


I feel that it may be. Not a bad idea - reptile incubator. 

I think I just lost a silverstonei clutch because I let the temps drop about 9 degrees.


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I find it a bit bizarre that no one mentions temp control in pdf breeding.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jimmyto111 said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I find it a bit bizarre that no one mentions temp control in pdf breeding.


and I would like certain temps influence sex determination - a bit higher temps may mean more males ect.

Gotta be some academic papers on that...


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

That's my reasoning also Philsuma.


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

I love this place it's very enjoyable and informative , unlike Facebook. Lol


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

FB is the 'AOL' of social media right now.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

A cursory (the only kind I am capable of) dive into the question of sex determination by temperature in amphibians told me that this sort of thing is known in reptiles and fish, but that the jury may still be out for amphibians. There maybe something to the whole temp-influences-gender thing.

When I made my comments earlier, they were in the context of speeding up development. I still don't like that idea and the use of an incubator that could dry the environment along with increasing temperature gives me the willies. However, if we are talking about trying to stabilize temps that would otherwise swing too wide or otherwise protect against temperature shock, that seems like it could be a good safeguard. 

Philsuma, I also lost my only recent fertile clutch of aibseo pepperi due to temperature shock (I think), so I feel your pain... If an aquarium heater could have avoided that catastrophe, it would have been worth it all day long...

Mark


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.effects of Temperature stability is also what I am intetested in, as many breeders told me that tadpole formation should never be sped up.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimmyto111 said:


> effects of Temperature stability is also what I am intetested in


Perhaps then a simple insulated box (e.g. a styrofoam cooler) with a good quantity of Phase packs inside would be sufficient to moderate temperature swings without the risk of failures of thermostats, heating elements and the like.


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Here is a good company...

https://incubatorwarehouse.com/incukit-xl.html


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I just happen to have a 35 cu/ft laminar flow incubator, temp and humidity controlled. After this seasons' spawn runs are over we could try some tests. I just need Mark to send me all of his eggs and we'll get some data.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I just happen to have a 35 cu/ft laminar flow incubator, temp and humidity controlled. After this seasons' spawn runs are over we could try some tests. I just need Mark to send me all of his eggs and we'll get some data.


To quote the Magic 8 Ball, all signs point to no. ;-)

Mark


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Ravage said:


> I just happen to have a 35 cu/ft laminar flow incubator, temp and humidity controlled. After this seasons' spawn runs are over we could try some tests. I just need Mark to send me all of his eggs and we'll get some data.


In the name of science, surely?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Woodswalker said:


> In the name of science, surely?


The definition of science is broadening by the minute, it seems!

Mark


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Woodswalker said:


> In the name of science, surely?


"She blinded me with science."
-Thomas Dolby


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Ravage said:


> "She blinded me with science."
> -Thomas Dolby


All of us who came of age in the '80s got that song in our heads a few posts ago...

For those of you born too late:

https://vimeo.com/70051022


----------

